# Police Officer Mark Beck



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Police Officer Mark Beck 
*Baton Rouge City Police Department
Louisiana*
End of Watch: Monday, February 25, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* 33
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Monday, February 25, 2008
*Weapon Used*: Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Officer Mark Beck was killed in an automobile accident on US 61 when his patrol car collided with a tractor trailer. The truck had come to a stop at a railroad crossing, as required by law, when Officer Beck's patrol car struck the rear of the truck.

Officer Beck was flown to Earl K. Long Hospital where he succumbed to his injuries. His K9 partner was injured in the crash.
Agency Contact Information
Baton Rouge City Police Department
704 Mayflower Street
Baton Rouge, LA 70802

Phone: (225) 389-2000

_*Please contact the Baton Rouge City Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## PapaBear (Feb 23, 2008)

RIP Officer! Serve with St Michael now and protect the brethren. Thank you for your service and dedication.


----------

